# Cat



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I just thought this was interesting, probably just to me. But my cat has been hyperthyroid for years and I squirt fish flavored, compounded methimazole in her mouth 2x a day. But there's this new iodine-free cat food and I'm trying her out on it. So, I phased in the food and phased out the medicine over 4 days. Now she's eating nothing but the iodine-free food and not taking any methimazole. In 3 weeks we will remeasure her thyroid levels. They say this treatment has been very effective in cats. I can tell when she gets hyperthyroid because she wakes up in the middle of the night agitated and just yowls. She has yowled a bit more than usual since switching the diet. Poor cat. But maybe things will balance out in the next few weeks. I just thought it was interesting. LOL.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> I just thought this was interesting, probably just to me. But my cat has been hyperthyroid for years and I squirt fish flavored, compounded methimazole in her mouth 2x a day. But there's this new iodine-free cat food and I'm trying her out on it. So, I phased in the food and phased out the medicine over 4 days. Now she's eating nothing but the iodine-free food and not taking any methimazole. In 3 weeks we will remeasure her thyroid levels. They say this treatment has been very effective in cats. I can tell when she gets hyperthyroid because she wakes up in the middle of the night agitated and just yowls. She has yowled a bit more than usual since switching the diet. Poor cat. But maybe things will balance out in the next few weeks. I just thought it was interesting. LOL.


It certainly is interesting. To the max!! You are a good fur-mom. Your cat is lucky to have such a good home.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

So, what kind of cat food did you buy? I'm looking a new cat food for my little ones....

thanks!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

It is Prescription diet y/d. http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-feline-yd-dry.html

She also has kidney disease (She is 17 years old) and this diet is good for that as well.

I felt like such a jerk today, though. The cat can't have any food besides this iodine-restricted diet. Absolutely no treats, or her body will be able to synthesize thyroid hormones. For my own lunch today I opened a can of tuna fish. And she heard the can being open and ran in all excited, but I couldn't give her any! I felt so mean. But then I'm counting calories and my daughter ate ice cream in front of me today, so I got paid back! LOL.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

It comes in wet food too.


----------

